# Pann our new addition



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a cutie and an awesome name too!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Adorable pup and son! Love the name too. Looks like he's going to be a big boy too.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

He is very pretty and your little boy is cute too.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow, he is adorable!

Your son is a cutie too.
Congrats on your new baby!!!

Love it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet little guy. Your son must love having such a lovely puppy!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, what a cutie! Doesn't look like he was thrilled with his bath..lol. Congrats on your new buddy! Curious, what is his mom's name?

BTW... I absolutely LOVE his name!!!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Soooo cute, I love brown


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's a cute boy and big!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Ohhh, what a cutie! Doesn't look like he was thrilled with his bath..lol. Congrats on your new buddy! Curious, what is his mom's name?
> 
> BTW... I absolutely LOVE his name!!!!


His dams name is Nobility's Faith Hill (Katie)
Sire is Samarcanda Cabryn The Italian Job (Sergio). He is the brother of Vaus from another litter. Thanks for all the compliments. My husband and son named him.


----------



## karin (Oct 1, 2009)

LOve the name! I can't believe how BIG he is!!! here is a photo of our Sophie also brown at 9 weeks with my daughter- you can see how tiny she is..Congrats!!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Pan is BEAUTIFUL pup and your son is a cutie : ) ! They probably have a ton of fun together


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pan is so cute !!!!! congrats on your new baby


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

vacheron said:


> This is Pann, my new standard puppy. His registered name is Nobility's Panerai Luminor. We call him Pann for short, after the Greek god of mischief. The name fits him to a "T". He is very mischievous! He is 9 weeks old and my son is holding him just before his bath and his first clip.


Handsome boys you have! Glad to see the "human boy" can still pick him up!! I know that will be over soon for me. They grow so fast


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is adorable! so is your son!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your kind words. Those two are inseparable. It drives me
nuts sometimes!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Your two guys are just adorable!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pann is adorable and your son is very handsome.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

What a cute pair of boys you have! I love browns, I think that I might get a brown for my next spoo. I can't wait to see more pictures of Pann as he grows!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Pann is such a cool and unique name!! Love it! Congrats on the new SPoo.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

So cute - I love his color!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

thestars said:


> Pann is such a cool and unique name!! Love it! Congrats on the new SPoo.


Thanks for all the compliments!


----------

